
China lost control over Tiangong-1 space station, astronomers say - obi1kenobi
http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/china-space-station-tiangong-1-could-secretly-be-hurtling-towards-earth-astronomers-say-a7132401.html
======
andrewclunn
[http://www.heavens-
above.com/orbit.aspx?satid=37820&lat=0&ln...](http://www.heavens-
above.com/orbit.aspx?satid=37820&lat=0&lng=0&loc=unspecified&alt=0)

This feels like a really high stakes game of eeny, meeny, miny, moe.

